# Mike Ward, Eng App Caltex 1950's



## Ian6 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi
I sailed thru' most of 1957 (I was a Deck App) with Mike Ward on 'Caltex Lisbon'. We generally kept similar watches and so became drinking partners - as far as rationed to one a day permitted!

Much of that time was spent, very enjoyably on the Oz east coast, out of Kurnell refinery on Botany Bay. We had many good runs ashore together.

He came from Dunstable, via Portsmouth Tech. Our paths never crossed again and we lost touch after he left - before me - in Bahrein.

Anyone meet him subsequently or know where he is today?. Unfortunately Mike or Michael Ward produces so many matches that most sources are unreliable unless you write to umpteen people. He would be in his late 60's these days.

Ian


----------



## ronald pearson (Jun 21, 2008)

Ian6 said:


> Hi
> I sailed thru' most of 1957 (I was a Deck App) with Mike Ward on 'Caltex Lisbon'. We generally kept similar watches and so became drinking partners - as far as rationed to one a day permitted!
> 
> Much of that time was spent, very enjoyably on the Oz east coast, out of Kurnell refinery on Botany Bay. We had many good runs ashore together.
> ...


there was a mike ward who lived in tyneside. he lost an eye thro injury on board so transfered to engine room from deck. I do believe he died some years ago. this mike ward would be about 74/5 by now. Regards ron pearson.


----------



## Ian6 (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks Ron, but I guess it isn't the same guy. The Mike Ward I knew started out as an Eng App rather than transferring from the Deck. I think he was within a year or two of my age so around 70 now. Mike and Ward are common names so it is no surprise there was another one.
Ian


----------



## KenLin39 (Apr 30, 2005)

Hello Ian. You may get more info from the site below. Ken.

http://www.tota.co.uk/index.php?page=1


----------



## Dave I (May 8, 2007)

Caltex Lisbon was my first ship as deck apprentice, i joined in Bahrein in September 1957. I seem to recall that the senior apprentice was called Ian, was it you??


----------

